# Flight feathers fell out?



## M. Dale (Jul 3, 2012)

I feel bad that I haven't been here in awhile. To be fair, I don't feel I have experience to offer at this point but I could certainly stand to learn from everyone else!

Today my girlie had a little freak out (she's kind of flighty...even for a bird!). When I got to her and gathered her up again she was missing her longest flight feathers on just one wing. This has never happened before! 

She's never had her wings clipped so she can't fly but doesn't know it (or doesn't know why) and she's super miffed (wouldn't you be?). 

So, I have a few questions:
-Do I need to clip the other side to even her out? 
-Since they are all the way off instead of just clipped how long will it take them to grow back?
-Could there be something wrong with her that would have made them fall out in the first place or does this just happen sometimes?

Thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if she only knocked out the flight feathers, i'd not clip them. they will grow in fully in a few weeks 

if you clip the other side, once those feathers grow back in, you will wind up in the same situation all over again.

and birds knock out feathers in frights a lot. it happens. but, they will grow back 


also, would love to see you around more  experience to share or not, we still welcome all members. stories, photos, etc... we love them!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Did the feathers have blood in the shafts? My 'tiel has knocked out a lot of her feathers this way before. It's okay though, they grow back in good time.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> To be fair, I don't feel I have experience to offer at this point but I could certainly stand to learn from everyone else!


You don't need experience to share pictures and participate in COTM!!!

As everyone else said, they'll grow back. Clipping the other side will only make her uneven again when the new feathers grow back in so just leave her as is.


----------

